# squeaking when being petted.. in pain?



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey there,

I was wondering if anyone else have experienced this with their ratties.
My boy Dexter seems to squeak sometimes when I pick him up or pet him. From the moment I got him he seemed a bit more vocal than his brother Cormac. 
I figured I was doing something wrong and tried to be even more gentle with him. I remember picking him up once from a nap and he gave me a grunting type squeak so I figured I was disturbing him. 
Now when I pet him he will do the typical squeak you hear when rats power groom each other, and also the grunt type squeak too.

It really odd because I will play fight with him and he doesn't squeak?? Is my rat just moody or do you think there is an underlying illness? He is not exhibiting any other symptoms. 

This behavior is making me feel awful like I am unable to cuddle and hold him without causing him to squeak.. 

Oops almost forgot to mention that I checked his body for any scratches or growths, but he seemed fine physically....


----------



## L_B_b_B_Rat (Jan 24, 2008)

My boy Chewy also does this. That squeak you get when you pet them is a happy squeak, and the grunt sounding one is an unsure squeak. No worries, mine BOTH do this when they're sleeping, they can't see you so they're afraid at first. They also do that unsure squeak when you give them bath's... and like I said, Chey's the loud one, and he SCREAMS! While Lucky is just more squirmy, Chewy makes us know when hes not into it or he's scared. Hope this helps!

Logan B. / L_B_b_B_Rat
Logan's Rattery


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like you have a vocal boy. I doubt he's hurt at all, he's just not a brave character. Be as gentle as possible and telegraph when you are picking him up, but ignore his squeaks and he'll hopefully get over his issues soon :lol:


----------



## Adie09 (Jan 24, 2008)

My rat Blinkin' does this...but I see it more as a 'leave me alone to explore the blankets' squeek. lol I dunno she doesn't seem to do it that much anymore but I didn't really think that much of it. I figured she was just a squeeker lol

Nikki >.<


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

he might not be fully used to yet... try what i did (thanks jenny or twitch, cant remember which one  for this idea) take a few nice warm showers with him, dont let him climb up you, but perhaps occasionlly petting him while hes on the floor of the tub?

it worked with Juranamo, he used to be a squeaker, now hes jsut a jumper =P


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL i tried the shower thing with one of mine....i ended up with my calves shredded lol guss she isnt a water baby =p


----------



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

> Sounds like you have a vocal boy. I doubt he's hurt at all, he's just not a brave character. Be as gentle as possible and telegraph when you are picking him up, but ignore his squeaks and he'll hopefully get over his issues soon


Yeah this seems like the most likely situation with him. I think he just gets moody sometimes and is willing to let me know :roll: I was just getting a bit worried since, he can be so whiny sometimes :lol: He's a super sweetie though and seems the most kissy and affectionate of all my boys so far. 



As for the shower suggestion.. oh boy he would have an all out conniption fit and scratch up my calves. I tried giving my boys a bath a few weeks ago and they got really upset. I've never had rat's get that upset over a bath before. So I've opted for the baby wipe route for the time being. 

Anyways thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

Dust squeaks every now and then when we hold her. She cries every time we give her URI meds, and sometimes when she _thinks_ we're going to give her meds. Also when we take her treats away, but other than that she never squeaks. Some rats just like to make their opinions known to the world, just like people. XD


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

My Pookie squeaks a lot, at me and at her buddy Scrumph. It's just her way of saying, "I don't want this". She squeaks when Scrumph wrestling is getting too much for her. 

Mostly she doesn't squeak now when I pick her up, but when she realizes I'm about to put her back into her cage, she squeaks and tries to jump out of my hand. LOL.


----------

